# Fig Street Huskies :)



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

So the two furry gangsters are with us for almost a week now. They're supercute, a bit afraid of new stuff though, which we hope will go away as we are proceeding with their training.

So here's Björn, friendly, curious and loves his tummy more than anything else:










And Nanook, a little bit jumpy and way more active than his brother:










They're both around 12-13 weeks old.


We love the boys and look forward to teach them everything possible and watch TV together 

We're new to the forums as well and learning our way around.


Disclaimer: Sorry for any grammatical errors now or in the future, we're not native english speakers and I'm even sweating just typing this post...


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

aw so cute! thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum .


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

What pretty boys. Welcome!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw....what cute little guys Welcome to the forum--and no worries--your grammar looks great


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

What lovely colors! Welcome to the fourm!


----------



## heroinmethwitch (Nov 10, 2012)

lil angels. huskies are gorgeous.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Björn's face! Omg XD anyway, both boys are really cute and I love the colors. Also, your grammar looks really good :3


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

What handsome rats! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know how you do it guys, I think it's impossible to take pictures of them... Nothing but a grayish flash on nearly all of our photos and we're the only ones knowing that was a definite shape of a rat just a second ago... Anyway, they learned their way around and are diving into mischief... 

Nanook roaming where he shouldn't be...









and Bjorn in a thrilling adventure of stealing the parrots' food:









They're just toooooo cute...! ;D


In other news...it seems like they're going to get a little brother in a couple of weeks, but more on that later...


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

So cute! I love huskies, I've got a few myself. They're so cute as they fade when they get older :3


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh yes, I'm looking forward to them turning into shiny little polar bears.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I love their coloring! They are just adorable. My 2 boys got 3 baby brothers last night That puts me at 8 rats in all--5 boys and 3 girls. They are addicting!!


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

*Weeks passed...*

So, we have 3 boys now, Nanook and Bjorn got a little double-rex brother in November but we just didn't have the time to take and upload their photos. Also, it seems it is only possible to take photos when they have something to nibble on or drink, oterwise it's just a couple of flashing whatevers..

So here they are, Nanook, Bjorn and Igor tonight having dinner. Tomorrow's gonna be a big day, we're bringing the newest member of the pack home...looking forward to it.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your rats are so freaking cute!!! Sooo cuteee!!!!


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

*Mozart the Newest*

Well, we picked up our youngest boy today. I know it's terrible, but he is a...pet shop rescue. YES I know we failed, we're a shame to humanity and we just generated a global disaster, but still...he is so freaking cute...
My boyfriend spotted him at a small pet store near our workplace just before Christmas and no matter how hard we tried to resist, we brought him home this afternoon. Originally we named her Coconut (which sounds more like 'Cocus' in hungarian) but when I looked at him on the way home I went 'Okay. You're Mozart, then'.  So this white little guy became our Mozart.

He was kept on pine shavings and has some signs of porphyrin which we hope will go away. He has a strange thing though, when he stands still he slowly leans to one side like he is falling asleep or something (it's something like when albinos move their heads sideways). We're not sure what this is but we're scheduled for a big check-up with our vet with the whole team next wednesday (unfortunately we couldn't get an earlier appointment and she is pretty much the only doctor we trust with rats), so hopefully we will find out more. (my tips are sight problems, ear problem or something neurogical. Maybe i'll do a video to get your opinions..). He seems fine in every other aspect, has a huge appetite, he is very kind and curious, accepts treats, nibbles our fingers and loves sitting in our laps. He is quite interesting with his white curly fur (oh yes, he's a double rex) and dark eyes.

View attachment 11960



The other 3 boys feel great after a pea-eating contest and are fast asleep. 


View attachment 11961


View attachment 11962


View attachment 11963


View attachment 11964


View attachment 11965


View attachment 11966


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

So sweet. Welcome and your english is better than some who have it as their first language.;D


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, thanks I try my best.


----------



## AbnormalButSane (Dec 1, 2012)

They're all so very handsome! I love their names.


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

So this is what it looks like when mommy turns on the lights at 06:00 AM....they are not impressed.


----------



## tailpop (Nov 6, 2012)

Some pics I just took. Mozart is with me at work today helping out (chewing through phone wires, messing up my displays and building a neat nest in the printer no matter what it takes). We've got a trip to the vet this afternoon so basically I just let him do things I normally wouldn't allow out of sympathy.


----------

